# 5/16 hex nut taper and band thickness



## Slingdaddy93 (Sep 24, 2021)

A buddy made me a g10 pfs card shooter so I can always carry it with me. Ball barrings are a pain to get so I started shootings hex nuts. Found out I prefer 5/16. Going off of ball barrings I have a 22/15 taper with .7 sniper sling riot black. Is this a good taper or should I change it? And I’m not filling them with lead. To much work and not enough time.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It might be a bit much for just a hex nut, but if it works for you, go for it 🌞
I'd save that pit pouch for ball ammo and switch over to a SuperSure pouch for nuts.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

You just have to weigh the nut and match the taper to the weight.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I agree with Reed. Seems like overkill for those hex nuts. Way back when I looked into the cost of hex nuts. Unless you have some great source for them, steel balls are much cheaper and readily available from multiple sources. Try something along the lines of 15/10 taper and see how that works. Personally I'd likely be using elastic in the .45 - .55 range. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have never [yet] shot hex nuts from PFS,but also like 5/16s when i do [out of the black Widow], that is a good looking Pfs


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Do hex nuts shoot good or something? Seems like they would have a funky flight path.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Do hex nuts shoot good or something? Seems like they would have a funky flight path.


They probably shoot ok at the relatively shorts distances we shoot at, but if there was a benefit to shooting a hexagon over a round ball I think the muzzleloader/firearm industry would have been all over it already!


----------



## Slingdaddy93 (Sep 24, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Do hex nuts shoot good or something? Seems like they would have a funky flight path.


From what I’ve personally seen ( 20+ yards ) I’m still punching a hole through a soup can pretty consistently. It’s really just about how it’s held


----------



## Slingdaddy93 (Sep 24, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> They probably shoot ok at the relatively shorts distances we shoot at, but if there was a benefit to shooting a hexagon over a round ball I think the muzzleloader/firearm industry would have been all over it already!


My 5/16 hex nut is smaller but does more damage then a 7/16 steel ball at 10 yards. The edges so. The hex do a lot of damage


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

they do cut there way thru things at close [10 yds or less] range pretty devastatingly,with 1 inch TBG at 6 in AL anyway


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Right on thanks for the replies


----------

